# TUG Timeshare Marketplace hits $15,000,000 in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2013)

Busy past few months!  We have eclipsed over FIFTEEN MILLION DOLLARS in completed listings (both resale and rental combined).

That is TUG Members who have successfully sold or rented their timeshares (and then come back to inform us they were sold).

Just over 7500 completed listings to date!

http://ads.tug2.net


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 16, 2013)

IMHO since the number is based on ask, and there is no validation on closure, this value is a SWAG. 

YMMV


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2013)

eh, AFAIK noone else publishes any sort of useful "completed" data...and im not much into creative marketing numbers.

hard to say if its a better average than ebay, as mentioned above its just the "listed price" of all listings that the owners marked as sold or rented.

it averages out to about $2000 per listing (again, both resales and rentals combined).

one could argue that many of the intervals sell or rent for less than the asking price...and im sure they do.

could be balanced by the fact that a good number of folks wont come back and actually mark their ads as sold/rented...knowing they expired in 3 months either way.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2013)

I think the main point is, that it is possible to sell your timeshare yourself...and avoid being ripped off with some huge upfront fee.

We have been preaching it for 20 years now, its nice to have proof to back it up that TUGGERS are successful in doing so.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 16, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> eh, AFAIK noone else publishes any sort of useful "completed" data...and im not much into creative marketing numbers.
> 
> hard to say if its a better average than ebay, as mentioned above its just the "listed price" of all listings that the owners marked as sold or rented.
> 
> ...


 
Based on the data set, it wouldn't be that difficult to break rented from sold, those two average prices could be checked against the smell test


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2013)

i just see the overall stats on a simple query, ill have to modify it to split up the rental and resale parts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2013)

Overall stats

average resale price is $4000

average rental price is $1325

are roughly 2x as many completed rentals as resales.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for breaking the two activities

IMnSHO both values are higher than the BBS discussion would indicate ?,

My gut says the sales price seems more inflated than the rentals 

Anyone else have an opinion ?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 18, 2013)

My opinion is that the rentals that are completed through TUG are often lower than the marketplace asking price.  I also think that some of the higher end sales and rentals may be listed here on TUG by members because it doesn't cost anything to list.  I bet though more are contacted through Redweek and they just come off as rented when the deal is done regardless of where the deal was initiated and completed.  So multiple websites are taking credit for the same sales and rentals.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2013)

Wouldn't suprise me if members have their units listed on many sites...as we suggest doing so in our how to sell article.

as mentioned before, id say a larger % is missed in the statistic for folks simply not logging back in and marking their unit as sold/rented.

Knowing TUG removes ads after 90 days...vs keeping them up forever until we get some sort of indication they are gone...leaves out a very large number of completed listings.


----------

